# H25-100 Problems?



## obxterra (Jun 22, 2007)

I believe I've fixed it with a hard reset. But I had the weirdest thing happena that I've seen in fourteen years of Diredtv experience.

The unit responded to the programed TV commands and channel changing but had no menu, list, or info windows or banners.

When changing channels, nothing changed or displayed on screen, but the channel would change eventually. The Info button produced nothing. The Guide and List buttons produced blank display screens.

I this common for the 25's?


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I think this is the first complaint I have read of anything going wrong with a H25 other than people not knowing how to install them properly (they have to be on a SWM system, can't use BBCs, etc). They are pretty simple little boxes and seem to be running well. I'd just chalk this up as a fluke unless you start seeing it more often, then you might need to call to get it replaced.

As far as I know they are trying to replace H25s with H25s because they know people are wall mounting them etc.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Haven't had anything similar with my H25-100 (and I've had one for longer than most . . .  ). Probably nothing to worry about unless it recurs.


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

My H25-100 has never displayed an issue like this, I hope a reset fixed it though.

Kevin


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I've never seen this on my 25-100 either.


----------



## obxterra (Jun 22, 2007)

The hard reset did take care of it, at least for now.


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

That's good to hear.

Kevin


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

FWIW, I haven't have any major issues with mine in the 6 months I've had it. They seem to be very solid boxes. I'm sure it was a fluke.

Good Luck!


----------



## RobertSeattle (Aug 27, 2006)

My H25 "loses" all connections to the 4 DVRs I have about every 2 weeks or so. I just do a reboot and it seems to resolve itself.


----------



## gilviv (Sep 18, 2007)

My H25-100 also lost connection to the 3 HDDVRs in my whole-home setup, twice in a month; a reboot on the H25 brought everything back to normal both times, and since has not re-occured. Everyone tells me this little box is pretty solid, hope so!


----------



## RDH416 (Oct 24, 2007)

RobertSeattle said:


> My H25 "loses" all connections to the 4 DVRs I have about every 2 weeks or so. I just do a reboot and it seems to resolve itself.


Have had the same experience with our H25-100. Have tried both Red Button Reset (RBR) and "Restart Receiver" through Menu-System Reset. RBR seems to fix each time but Restart Receiver approach did not.

Additionally, about every 2 weeks, it seems to partially lose connection with Home Network. By that I mean that when watching a recording and hitting the 30slip, it hesitates and then jumps to the end. Same thing occurs when hitting the 6 second replay, it hesitates and jumps back to the beginning. RBR has thus far corrected.

Have had neither problem with our two DVR's (HR-22 and HR-24) maintaining connection with each other.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

If you are losing the connection the the MRV network, you may want to try setting a fixed IP address for all of your receivers. If you are also connected to a router, make sure the fixed IPs are outside of the dynamic DHCP assignmet block.


----------



## Rrspike (Oct 13, 2011)

"RDH416" said:


> Have had the same experience with our H25-100. Have tried both Red Button Reset (RBR) and "Restart Receiver" through Menu-System Reset. RBR seems to fix each time but Restart Receiver approach did not.
> 
> Additionally, about every 2 weeks, it seems to partially lose connection with Home Network. By that I mean that when watching a recording and hitting the 30slip, it hesitates and then jumps to the end. Same thing occurs when hitting the 6 second replay, it hesitates and jumps back to the beginning. RBR has thus far corrected.
> 
> Have had neither problem with our two DVR's (HR-22 and HR-24) maintaining connection with each other.


You may have 2 many receivers on your system. A swim can only hold 8 tuners and 1 dvr takes up 2 tuners, sounds like you have about 9 tuners on your system. This could be an issue. You may need a service tech to check it out.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"Rrspike" said:


> You may have 2 many receivers on your system. A swim can only hold 8 tuners and 1 dvr takes up 2 tuners, sounds like you have about 9 tuners on your system. This could be an issue. You may need a service tech to check it out.


I count 5, unless some of the equipment in his profile is still active, but it sounds like it is out of date. Two DVRs and one H25 would have space to spare.


----------



## RDH416 (Oct 24, 2007)

Rrspike said:


> You may have 2 many receivers on your system. A swim can only hold 8 tuners and 1 dvr takes up 2 tuners, sounds like you have about 9 tuners on your system. This could be an issue. You may need a service tech to check it out.


We actually have 7 tuners - HR24-100 (2), HR22-100 (2), H21-100 (1), and two H25-500's (1 each). One of the H25-500's is rarely used as its connected via some additional hardware to several non-HD tv's we have in various guest bedrooms, bar area, etc. We need to access that tuner via RF remotes; thus the reason for an H25 with optional RF module. The H25 mentioned in my previous comments is directly connected via HDMI to 60" HD tv located in our basement family room. When installed, tech explained that we'd need to do futher hardware expansion if we ever went above 8 so was aware of that little future potential challenge. Thanks for the thoughts, though as that certainly could have been a issue.


----------



## Rrspike (Oct 13, 2011)

"RDH416" said:


> We actually have 7 tuners - HR24-100 (2), HR22-100 (2), H21-100 (1), and two H25-500's (1 each). One of the H25-500's is rarely used as its connected via some additional hardware to several non-HD tv's we have in various guest bedrooms, bar area, etc. We need to access that tuner via RF remotes; thus the reason for an H25 with optional RF module. The H25 mentioned in my previous comments is directly connected via HDMI to 60" HD tv located in our basement family room. When installed, tech explained that we'd need to do futher hardware expansion if we ever went above 8 so was aware of that little future potential challenge. Thanks for the thoughts, though as that certainly could have been a issue.


Sorry in the other post it said 4 dvrs I must have missunder stood


----------



## RDH416 (Oct 24, 2007)

Rrspike said:


> Sorry in the other post it said 4 dvrs I must have missunder stood


Went back and looked at the earlier post. The comment about 4 DVR's actually came from RobertSeattle rather than me. I had quoted him in mine. Since you had quoted my comments rahter than his, I assumed you were addressing me. Sorry for my misunderstanding.


----------



## Rrspike (Oct 13, 2011)

"RDH416" said:


> Went back and looked at the earlier post. The comment about 4 DVR's actually came from RobertSeattle rather than me. I had quoted him in mine. Since you had quoted my comments rahter than his, I assumed you were addressing me. Sorry for my misunderstanding.


Thats cool, thought I quoted him newbee mistake


----------



## gilviv (Sep 18, 2007)

gilviv said:


> My H25-100 also lost connection to the 3 HDDVRs in my whole-home setup, twice in a month; a reboot on the H25 brought everything back to normal both times, and since has not re-occured. Everyone tells me this little box is pretty solid, hope so!


Well, twice in the course of a week now I've lost my H25's ability to see the other DVRs and thier PlayLists in the WholeHome network. A "Reset" brings it back into network, the 1st incident occurred when trying to playback a recorded show from a DVR in the next room, although the Playlist was visible in the H25, a message that ......Audio & Video Packets did not ...... something or other was displayed when trying to play the recorded show, as a matter of fact any recorded show, I did a menu RESET and all worked fine afterwards, until last night. A RESET again made all work again, but this time the problem (before the RESET)was the Playlist on the H25 showed nothing. I could change channels but it was acting like a stand alone box. I did receive the new HD GUI on all machines around time this happened, but nothing else has changed, any ideas?


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

gilviv said:


> Well, twice in the course of a week now I've lost my H25's ability to see the other DVRs and thier PlayLists in the WholeHome network. A "Reset" brings it back into network, the 1st incident occurred when trying to playback a recorded show from a DVR in the next room, although the Playlist was visible in the H25, a message that ......Audio & Video Packets did not ...... something or other was displayed when trying to play the recorded show, as a matter of fact any recorded show, I did a menu RESET and all worked fine afterwards, until last night. A RESET again made all work again, but this time the problem (before the RESET)was the Playlist on the H25 showed nothing. I could change channels but it was acting like a stand alone box. I did receive the new HD GUI on all machines around time this happened, but nothing else has changed, any ideas?


Did you force the HD GUI or was it pushed to you? If you forced it, you may have a CE version that could possibly have caused yor problem.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Since I went whole home a year ago, and set each box to a fixed IP, I've never "lost" a box. It's under Advanced settings, and I just set each one about ten numbers above the range normall in use on my system (.1-.10). In fact, it works out nicely that I can ID each one according to the number: .20, .24, .25.


----------



## gilviv (Sep 18, 2007)

azarby said:


> Did you force the HD GUI or was it pushed to you? If you forced it, you may have a CE version that could possibly have caused yor problem.


No, it's what was pushed to the masses(x57b) Another piece to the puzzle I forgot to mention, is when I wasn't able to see the Playlists of the DVRs(in the H25) I checked "System Info & Test" and it said it was connected to the Internet and all that other good stuff.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

gilviv said:


> Well, twice in the course of a week now I've lost my H25's ability to see the other DVRs and thier PlayLists in the WholeHome network. A "Reset" brings it back into network, the 1st incident occurred when trying to playback a recorded show from a DVR in the next room, although the Playlist was visible in the H25, a message that ......Audio & Video Packets did not ...... something or other was displayed when trying to play the recorded show, as a matter of fact any recorded show, I did a menu RESET and all worked fine afterwards, until last night. A RESET again made all work again, but this time the problem (before the RESET)was the Playlist on the H25 showed nothing. I could change channels but it was acting like a stand alone box. I did receive the new HD GUI on all machines around time this happened, but nothing else has changed, any ideas?


I don't think the new GUI has much to do with this.
What might be a problem is IP addresses and how your router is handling them. Some have found changing the IPs to static and outside the router's DHCP range has helped.


----------



## gilviv (Sep 18, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Since I went whole home a year ago, and set each box to a fixed IP, I've never "lost" a box. It's under Advanced settings, and I just set each one about ten numbers above the range normall in use on my system (.1-.10). In fact, it works out nicely that I can ID each one according to the number: .20, .24, .25.


I would have to set the router as well right? I have a WRT54G and on it I see my Xbox is set up w/ a static address, but it also has Ports setup, if I setup static address for my 4 D* boxes has mentioned (.21,.22,.23,.24) are Ports to be entered as w/ the Xbox?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

gilviv said:


> I would have to set the router as well right? I have a WRT54G and on it I see my Xbox is set up w/ a static address, but it also has Ports setup, if I setup static address for my 4 D* boxes has mentioned (.21,.22,.23,.24) are Ports to be entered as w/ the Xbox?


I'd try one to start with. I can speak only to a couple of models of Netgear routers. I made no changes on the router setup, but in my case the fixed numbers are just above what normally is assigned, so they're within that router's normal DHCP range. Even when every device is connected, the ones that grab free ones never get past .12.

It's worked a treat for me, YMMV!


----------



## sloh002832 (Nov 6, 2011)

Sounds like the built in decas in the 25s are going out I've replace a couple of them for that reason the system test won't tell you anything about the internal deca there's a hidden guided test setup for that.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

sloh002832 said:


> Sounds like the built in decas in the 25s are going out I've replace a couple of them for that reason the system test won't tell you anything about the internal deca there's a hidden *guided test* setup for that.


Which can be accessed from the front panel by pressing guide and right arrow [both at the same time], then select coax from the menu.


----------

